# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  برگرداندن مقدار Select list

## rezafars

سلام بچه ها چند روزه هرچی سرچ می زنم بجایی نمی رسم
من مقدار select list  رو از دیتا بیس گرفتم  مقدار 
 echo "<option value='".$row['pric']."'>".$row['hazine']."</option>";

حالا می خوام مقدارvalue   inset کنم  هرجا سرچ می زنم واسه php پیدا نکردم 
ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنم

----------


## ali_sed

بیشتر توضیح میدهید؟

----------

